
Show HN: Geo-Social network Orbis – A future landscape of digital micro-states - felipepiresx
https://medium.com/@felipepires/introduction-to-the-geo-social-network-orbis-a-future-landscape-of-digital-micro-states-2a1a1c71d3af
======
felipepiresx
Let me know what you guys think. I tried to condense the philosophical reasons
behind my current startup.

